# Gotta love Australia!



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Gotta Love the Aussie's



An Afghan, an Arab, And a Australian Sheila are in the same bar.

When the Afghan Finishes his beer, he throws his glass in the air, pulls out His pistol, and shoots the glass to pieces.

He says, 'In Afghanistan, our glasses are so cheap we don't need to drink with the same one twice.'

The Arab, obviously impressed by this, drinks non-alcohol beer (cuz he's a Muslim!), throws it into the air, pulls out his AK-47, and shoots the glass to pieces.

He says, 'In the Arab World, we have so much sand to make glasses that we don't need to drink with the same one twice either.'

The Aussie Sheila, cool as a cucumber, picks up her beer, downs it in one gulp, throws the glass into the air, whips out her 45, and shoots the

Afghan and the Arab

Catching her glass,

Setting it on the bar, and calling for a refill,

She says, 'In Australia

We have so many

Illegal immigrants that

We don't have to Drink with the same ones twice.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

I like!! :lol:


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*australia*

We should do the same here in Aberdeen
GEOMAR


----------

